# Count(*)-Befehl



## al3x (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige eure Hilfe bei etwas völlig simplem. 

1. 
try

```
{
	Statement statement = connection.createStatement();
	ResultSet resultSet = statement.executeQuery(
		"SELECT COUNT(*) FROM 4GDB WHERE Name = '"
		+ name + "' AND Passwort = '" + passwort + "'");
	int counted = 0;//?? = resultSet.get
	resultSet.close();
	statement.close();
	return counted;
}
```
wie bekomme ich in "counted" den wert der count(*) zurückliefert?

2.

Per Update-Befehl möchte ich die Statistik eines Spielers(gewonnen, verloren, remis) aktualisieren. Aktualisieren ist kp, aber wie lese ich den vorherigen Wert aus? etwas aus der Tabelle "won"?

Ich benutze JavaDB(derby)

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Apr 2009)

resultSet.next();
        int counted = resultSet.getInt(1);

oder ähnlich,
wie nach jeden Standardkenntnissen zu ResultSet zu wissen? Tutorials?

> aber wie lese ich den vorherigen Wert aus?

per Statement + ResultSet


----------



## al3x (22. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Und wie kann ich nen konkreten Wert aus einer Spalte auslesen?  z.B. Frage ich nach einem Spieler ab( den es nur einmal gibt, also nr ein Datensatz aufgelistet wird) und da möchte ich nun z.b. auslesen wie oft er bisher gewonnen hat. die Spalte heißt "won"?

Gruß Alex


----------



## ARadauer (23. Apr 2009)

ResultSet (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

get[Datentyp](index oder spaltenname);

bzw formulier deine Frage mal neu ;-)


----------

